# Hervey Bay 19-09-06



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys, took Kadaitchi for a walk in hervey bay today.  her first semi-open water run.

Up at 0500 to heavy clouds and light drizzle but stuff it was busting to put her to the test.

By the time I got to urangan boat harbour, the rain had gone and the sun was just starting to come through  light wind from the SE and the forecast was for SE winds 10 to 15 so not a worrie. Off I went into the big blue wobbly (as Varp used to say)

Tide was high as I left the harbour and just starting to turn. about 0700. Loaded one of my last lovely SX60s (green & gold) on one rod and a white minnow with a red head on the other (don't know the brand) but it looked the goods.

Nice little jaunt accross the channel - Nada. as i broached the northern side of Round Island and started to run over rock & coral reef in about 5 metres of water, off went my SX - nice little pinkie about 25cms - way too small. fed it out again and took about 8 strokes after the reel was set and off it went again  'nother pinkie this time just reaching 35cms WHACK on the melon with the donger   into the ice with ya.  this continued on, pretty much all the way to Big Woody island with about 11 pinkies landed - two kept a couple of small grass sweetlip and a pike at 40cms.  All on my beautiful green & gold sx60 - NADA on the white & red pig. (gotta get more SXs)

Cuppa on the beach at Big Woody & a dingoes breakfast (a pee & a look around)  the wind was freshening and was now blowing at a steady 15 knots. the water had taken on that peculiar milky hue that is so often a precurser to big winds up here so I ditched the red & white pig and changed to a X-Rap 07 in white colour with a yellow furry looking thing on the rear trebles. Paddled back to Round Island for zip and was heading in to the beach ther for a blow before attacking the channel between it and urangan. Pulled in the SX and stowed it and was about to pull in the X-rap when off it went. It was on a elcheapo EBay rod and eggbeater loaded with 8 pound mono and lots of hard little runns later, a school mackeral of 58cm came to boat.  donger came into play again and into the ice with you.

Pulled into Round island for another cuppa & dingoes b'fast and decided to cross the channel before the tide turned. It was still pretty calm, but this piece of water can get real nasty when wind and tide oppose each other.

All up, I had a bloody great day. all fish except the schoolie were caught om the SX. the boat behaved well enough. It is a wet ride though and is harder to paddle in chop. it is however seriously better to fish from.

some piccies


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A great outcome Mick you would have to be a happy chappy tonight mate :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi richo & Michael,

thank guys.

Gatesey, she is a little shorter and wider than my SIKS she also sits higher out of the water and she has a planing hull, all this combines to make her a little slower and harder to paddle into the wind. The chop itself is not really a problem. It is just that I am not used to working so hard.

Running down wind or with the waves is where she excells. She will jump up onto the plane and catch the smallest of chops easily and just keep on going. Sort of like a short surf ski.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great catch Mick, and how good does the wooden yak look  A truly unique craft, and it must be highly satisfying to catch fish on a kayak you built yourself :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUgeKqIAACTXgAASQOcg5hAAP+/f4DAA2WwimxQyaBoAPUAeoIpppmSGIaaZDQA0IaajUh6jaJmo0MmnqDQIu5WXxV4dimWevq0xSuY0Zxr5Z3xZaiEDUkNvl3lN6Qsb7lsbo2XJDHqyAAWUcpmMjgZkMrDH41cJvp2DnsXN7j1E/G7GDakphAKwIBUY5IgNeiJUGw0YQbxUK3glsbh8S6ZFmYCOehgQOJmovkEdIMQo07Vsc8Mw2vviIxUIgclOUqXwIVogIlvGhWUuYIQhlcfxdyRThQkEgeKqIA==


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Excellent Mick


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds like a great day. Your own little adventure. Makes me jealous. Good to hear so many fish about up that way.
JD


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Great stuff Mick, nice looking schooly, sounds like you went home with a nice feed. A few mates of mine used to camp on round island regularly, would be a great place to make a base for a few days if the weather was right.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks very much guys, I had a bloody ball today.

Karl, I don't think camping is allowed on round Island anymore. It is allowed on the western and eastern sides of Big woody though. IMHO far superior camping there with good shade and more sheltered. Live bait (yabbies & hardiehead) if that is your thing, is readily available. Reef fishing within a few metres from shore and axcellent bream & whiting from shore.

Red, there is some very good reef in the sandy straights further down. I would look at the northern entrance to Garry's anchorage.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Red,

I don't know the southern straights. gary's is a superb anchorage though and very pretty. i have seen boaters reef fishing just off the northrn entrance. I am told a lot of estuary cod, grass sweetlip and tusk fish can be caught there. when I go down that way i chase lizards round the many sand gutters or just go touring looking at all the turtle & dugong. 

I think it is a good 20 or more miles from tin Can Bay to Gary's and kauri is about half way between. i really don't know what it is like between Gary's and Tin Can Bay or Rainbow Beach but have heard very good things about it.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Bloody great read mick
man these next two weeks here in moranbah are going to go slow.girlfriend just went and put deposit on new predator so maybe catch up when im up checking on old man in hervey bay.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for that good write-up Mick. Now you know the joys of SOT yakfishing - wet but with plenty of room. Luckily you don't have to deal with cold water in your area.

Where do you get your small X-raps from? I'd love to try the smaller (than 10cm) ones. And I'd love to get hold of a few SX-60s.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez that's a productive paddle Hairy...congrat's. Ya may have to build yaself a mothership if ya keep reelin em in like that. Kadaitchi has a fine look about her


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys,

Yakfly, I look forward to it.

Dave, i get my X-raps here

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Rum-City-Lure ... idZ2QQtZkm

SX 60s & 40s here

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.ph ... &offset=30

I really like the 60 in colour 330. i use it on bass, bream, flathead, pinkies, mangrove jack etc. really versatile and scores MANY more hits than anything else i use.

Both sellers are good blokes with very fast service.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Daveyak said:


> Thanks for that good write-up Mick. Now you know the joys of SOT yakfishing - wet but with plenty of room. Luckily you don't have to deal with cold water in your area.
> 
> Where do you get your small X-raps from? I'd love to try the smaller (than 10cm) ones. And I'd love to get hold of a few SX-60s.


Dave, try http://www.campbellsprotackle.com. They're in Perth


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like you had a good trip out hairy - they new yak sounds like a ripper.



hairymick said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Yakfly, I look forward to it.
> 
> ...


Use both of these sellers for exactly the same lures and can back up everything hairy says.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Can no doubt get all of these lures from Mo Tackle too, they do mail order, still waiting for my catalog to arive. 8)


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Great story and pics, HairyMick. Nice to see that hunk of ply getting you out and about on the blue wobbly and looking awesome at the same time. Your mackeral was a beauty too, well done.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice report Mick

 Geez them piccies are a real tease mate.

What a nice part of the world

Thanks mate 

 fishing Russ


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I use rum city too.


----------

